# Selling pearwood to local lumber retailer??



## Shivermetimbers (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, a little lumber's been thrown my way. My father owns orchards and did serious pruning on the pears this year giving me the cuts and I've got alot of nice straight trunks from cut down pear trees as well, in other words A Lot of pearwood that I'd like to resaw (w/bandsaw). I'm gonna have more than I could use in a whole lifetime so has anyone ever taken lumber to sell to their local lumber mill?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Not so sure there is much call for pear, unless it's in good sized pieces.
Unique/specialty wood sellers might find it interesting, but standard sellers stay on the basics.
All you can do is cut some, maybe finish a side and show it.
It must be dried first, however.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pear wood and fruit wood in general can be desirable to tool makers and turners.

What size are the logs and where are you located?

A lumber yard may not buy the logs from you but you may be able to barter... As in bring them 10 logs and you get 4 logs worth of boards back...


----------



## Shivermetimbers (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok so I'll resaw some of it, dry it, then finish a board and bring it in. The logs aren't that big - from 12" diameter 6' long down to 3" diameter 2' long. If they don't want it then I'll put it on craigslist i guess. Its such a nice wood and i've seen it go for more than 12 dollars a board foot!! It would be an injustice to leave it there :no:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Try putting it on craigslist. I have herd that lumber yards only buy from loggers and they want a full trailer load of logs. Its worth a try though.


----------



## stevem2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Find out where the local wood turners get their wood and go there and see if they would be interested. They love "exotic" woods, :smile:

I sell off beat wood to the local independent "Wood Crafters", not part of the chain. Might only be one or two stores in an area but at least one will be within driving distance. Wood still needs to be dry with lots of weight on top.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

You might also think about eBay. You'd only sell modest amounts at a time, but I think pear is generally liked by turners and carvers, so you'd get much higher prices than when selling in bulk, and the buyers pay the shipping.


----------



## MartiC (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm cutting down a Pear tree for a neighbor and decided to do a little research on Pear wood before I cut it into firewood.I read it's used to make woodwind musical instruments and also veneer.I imagine the long straight sections without any knots or clears would be most desirable for this.Also you might check out videos about building DIY solar kiln for drying wood on YouTube.I think the value of the wood goes up once it's dried correctly.Also seal the ends of the logs to prevent them from cracking.


----------

